# The Trout Movie (with Barenboim, DuPre etc)



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I came across a clip on YouTube and it looks very fascinating. My favourite piece of Chamber music with 5 of the greats playing aniel Barenboim (piano), Itzhak Perlman (violin), Pinchas Zukerman (viola), Jacqueline du Pré (cello) and Zubin Mehta (double bass)

It is expensive (over 30 Euro), has anybody seen it and is it worth the money (or is there anywhere else i can get it cheaper thats not illegal?

Clip here: http://www.theguardian.com/music/vi...969-documentary-barenboim-dupre-allegro-films

Thanks!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Zubin Mehta on bass?


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, on bass

Might be worth it just to see that!


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anybody seen this? I was thinking of ordering it on Amazon but its currently £25 so a bit of a gamble!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

When I read "The Trout Movie" I was hoping it would be a CGI-filled epic directed by Michael Bay. With Chris Pratt as Schubert.


----------

